# Help with my Fluval Edge



## jbadgley61580 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there, 

I haven't posted on here in a while. A few months ago I posted multiple times a day because my poor Betta was so sick. He's doing so much better now - he is completely healthy and his fins have grown back and recovered from the fin rot. 

Now on to my next issue... I have a Fluval Edge (with a black top). Toothless' new trick seems to be that he hangs out by the black part of the tank that comes down in the back and constantly flares. I tried sticking an Indian Almond Leaf behind my filter to block the reflection. Toothless keeps moving the leaf by squeezing behind it and flaring. 

I have read other similar posts about reflective tanks and the advice is to put a background on the outside of the tank...however, I'm not sure I can get a background between the glass of the tank and the black plastic part of the tank...does anyone else have this issue? Any advice would be much appreciated - I don't want my little guy stressing himself out! 

I am attaching two pictures - one to show all of you that helped me when Toothless was sick how healthy my little fishy is now and the second (while it is not a great shot) to show what he is doing in the back of the tank. 

thank you!


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I have an edge and didn't have that problem with my old betta Amigo, but hopefully won't have one when I put the new guy in. I think you could squeeze in a background but might need to disconnect the filter and heater before doing so. 

That being said I am not that familiar with this problem so I am not sure if it will continue since some people have issues with their betta flaring at backgrounds. Maybe you could try putting some paper behind there first before investing in the background? Just not sure its an angle of light to glass issue more than the black area itself.

Also fluval makes a heater and filter intake cover ornament (looks kind of modern and zen looking) that I think would most likely fix your problem altogether since it goes right over the black part and the reflective glass. Here it is on amazon but I see it everywhere: http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Bamboo-Baskets-Aquarium-Ornament/dp/B002LL37VU

Good luck!


----------



## jbadgley61580 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you very much for your suggestions. Right now, I have a piece of paper placed between the black and the glass...that seems to have done it. I ordered a background that is supposed to be non-reflective so I'm going to try that when it arrives. If it doesn't, I'm just going to keep the paper back there. 

Thanks again!

-J


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey  Can you tell me if the fluval edge has a lid that you can take off? Or is it just the small hole on top? I'm considering getting one!


----------



## jbadgley61580 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi! it's the one with the lid that you can take off. I love it! The only thing is that if you are putting a Betta fish in it, don't fill it to the top...I use the Fluval Edge Algae cleaner to keep the water from condensating on the top because I don't fill it all the way. When I first got the tank I did fill it up and my poor little guy was having trouble finding the square cut out where he can come up to breath air. So, I leave just a little bit of room now. I also highly recommend the Fluval Edge heater... the tank is on sale on amazon right now for a pretty good deal: 

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Aquari...75HW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312976670&sr=8-1

and so is the heater: 

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Edge-2...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1312976853&sr=1-1


----------



## jbadgley61580 (Apr 21, 2011)

*ps*

Here is the Algae Magnet that I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-11024-Fluval-Algae-Magnet/dp/B002LL2IBA/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1


----------



## jbadgley61580 (Apr 21, 2011)

*one last thing...*

the lights that come with the tank are too bright...we re-wired my tank with LEDs and the light is much softer now. I've heard of people having issues with the halogen lights that come with it (like melting the plastic mounts because they get so hot).


----------



## Aquacrazed (Jun 2, 2013)

I am having the same problem, I've added a white paper to block the reflection for now. Did you end up getting that non-reflective background? If so what is it?

My betta also had problems breathing, I thought he would eventually figure it out after a few days, although he kinda did, he just didn't seem too happy with the setup. Besides he was blowing bubbles all over the glass. I also added 6 pygmy cories and they come to the top off and on for a breath of air so I decided not to fill it up and I have a small amount of air at the top. Now there is a lot of condensation built up on the glass and the algae magnet (I have the same one) doesn't really work that well. Any ideas?

For anyone planning on putting a betta and pygmy cories into this, I wouldn't recommend this tank, although it is a really nice looking tank. The designers did a great job with it but it just doesn't work well with some types of fish. Fluval says the tank is compatible with bettas - it is not.


----------

